# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 7 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج الخميس السابع من يناير 2021م




#مجاهد الدوش

#جبناها حمرة عين (ما كوفيد ناينتين).
#قطار الزعيم.. (يدوس) التحكيم.. (يدهس) الأفيال ويكتب اسمه في قائمة الابطال.
#وهتفت الجماهير : المجد للمريخ.. للنجمة العظيمة.. للبذل والإصرار والعزيمة والوالي يهني بالانتصار الغالي.
#مريخ السودان إلى مجموعات الابطال.
#بعثة المريخ في الخرطوم خلال ساعات.. تيري يتربع في الصدارة الافريقية.
#قوميز : لعبنا بذكاء.. وقاتلنا بشراسة أمام انيمبا.
#مازدا : تأهل المريخ مستحق ومبروك للسودان.
#الحكم البنيني يقصم ظهر الزعيم بنيجيريا.
#منجد النيل يحصد الامتياز في موقعة الابطال. 
#شباك المريخ تهتز بعد جولتين متتاليتين أفريقيا.
#قاهر الأفيال... يدلي بالمثير للاحمر الوهاج. 
#اشانتي كوتوكو يلتمس ل(كاف) ويؤكد مسحات كورونا (شاذة).
#الانضباط تلتئم برئاسة حميدة..
#نصرالدين الفاضلابي يكتب في زمن إضافي... المجد للمريخ.. المجد للإنجاز والاعجاز والتاريخ.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ السوداني ينهي مغامرة إنييمبا ويبلغ المجموعات

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المباراة شهدت طرد الحكم البنيني للمدرب العام للمريخ، الضو قدم الخير.
بلغ المريخ السوداني دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا رغم خسارته بهدفين  مقابل هدف أمام إنييمبا النيجيري في المباراة التي جرت، الأربعاء.



وبكّر  المريخ بالتسجيل عن طريق اللاعب سيف تيري، قبل أنّ يدرك إنييمبا النيجيري التعادل قبل نهاية الشوط الأوّل.
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني أحرز إنييمبا الهدف الثاني من ركلة جزاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخسر من إنييمبا ويتأهل لدور مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
كسر المريخ السوداني، نحس 3 سنوات من الغياب عن دور مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا، بعد تجاوز عقبة إنييمبا النيجيري.

وخسر  المريخ، اليوم الأربعاء، أمام مضيفه إنييمبا بنتيجة 1-2، في إياب دور الـ  32 بدوري الأبطال، لكنه بلغ دور المجموعات، مستفيدًا من فوزه ذهابًا  بثلاثية دون رد في أم درمان.

باغت المريخ، إنييمبا بهدف السبق عن طريق المهاجم الدولي السوداني سيف الدين مالك تيري في الدقيقة الثامنة.

وتعادل إنييمبا عن طريق مباوما فيكتور في الدقيقة 14، قبل أن يسجل نفس اللاعب، هدف الفوز للفريق النيجيري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السوداني تيري يواصل تربعه على عرش هدافي دوري الأبطال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




تيري 
واصل  النجم السوداني سيف الدين مالك "تيري" تألقه في دوري أبطال أفريقيا، خلال  مباراة فريقه المريخ ضد مضيفه إنييمبا النيجيري، اليوم الأربعاء.

وكان  المريخ فاز ذهابا في أم درمان 3-0 وقع عليها جميعا سيف "تيري"، بينما أنهى  الفريق الشوط الأول من لقاء الإياب في مدينة آبا اليوم بالتعادل 1-1.

ووضع تيري المريخ في المقدمة بعد 8 دقائق من بداية المباراة، قبل أن يتعادل إنييمبا عبر لاعبه أمباوما في الدقيقة 14.

وبلغ سيف تيري اليوم هدفه الخامس في النسخة الجارية من دوري الأبطال 2020-2021، ليواصل تربعه على صدارة الهدافين.

وكان النجم السوداني قد سجل أول أهدافه في المسابقة القارية في إياب الدور التمهيدي في أم درمان، ضد أوتوهو الكونجولي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: لعبنا بذكاء وشراسة أمام إنييمبا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ديدييه جوميز
أشاد الفرنسي ديدييه جوميز، مدرب المريخ السوداني، بمستوى لاعبيه، خلال مواجهة إنييمبا النيجيري.

وكسر المريخ، نحس 3 سنوات من الغياب عن دور مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا، بعد تجاوز عقبة إنييمبا.

وخسر  المريخ، اليوم الأربعاء، أمام مضيفه إنييمبا بنتيجة 1-2، في إياب دور الـ  32 بدوري الأبطال، لكنه بلغ دور المجموعات، مستفيدًا من فوزه ذهابًا  بثلاثية دون رد في أم درمان.

وقال جوميز في تصريحات عقب اللقاء "لعبنا بذكاء وقاتلنا بشراسة، كنا نعلم بقرب التأهل بعدما تمكنا من هز الشباك في لقاء الإياب".

وأضاف "أهدي التأهل لمجلس الإدارة وجميع أفراد الجهاز الفني والجماهير، من الطبيعي أن يكون المريخ ضمن أفضل 16 ناديًا في القارة".

وأثنى جوميز على لاعبي المريخ بقوله "الفريق السوداني يضم لاعبين أصحاب مستويات عالية ويتمتعون بخبرات مرتفعة".

ونوه  "من المهم توفيق أوضاع اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وعمار طيفور وبخيت  خميس، لأنهم من العناصر المهمة للفريق، سعيد أيضًا باستعادة الثنائي أحمد  حامد التش وحمزة داؤود".

وأتم "سعداء بالتأهل، لا نريد الحديث حول الحكم، أشكر إدارة المريخ التي وضعت الثقة في قدراتي".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس شرف المريخ يقدم مفاجأة سعيدة للاعبيه
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





المريخ 
أعلن رجل  الأعمال السعودي أحمد طه التازي، الرئيس الشرفي الجديد للمريخ السوداني،  تبرعه مساء اليوم الأربعاء بحافز مالي غير مسبوق في تاريخ الكرة السودانية  للفريق.

ويتفوق هذا التبرع على الحافز الذي كان قد رصده المستشار  تركي آل الشيخ، رئيس هيئة الترفيه بالمملكة العربية السعودية، الذي كان قد  خصصه للاعبي الهلال.

وخصص رئيس الشرف للمريخ، حافزه الذي يبلغ 100  ألف دولار أمريكي، للاعبي المريخ بمناسبة تأهلهم لدور المجموعات بدوري  أبطال إفريقيا على فريق إنييمبا النيجيري، فيما كان حافز الهلال يبلغ حوالي  80 ألف دولار.

وكان المريخ قد خسر لقاء  الإياب أمام إنييمبا بنتيجة (1/2)، لكنه استفاد من فوزه الكبير في مباراة  الذهاب بأم درمان قبل أسبوعين بنتيجة (3/0).

وبحسب النشرة الرسمية لنادي المريخ والتي تلقى  نسخة منها، فإن الرئيس الشرفي للمريخ، أعلن أنه سوف يواصل تحفيزه للاعبين في استمرار نتائج الفوز والتقدم في مراحل البطولات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التازي يهنئ المريخ ويتكفل بحافز التأهل

  أشارت متابعات #سبورتاق أن الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ ورجل الأعمال  السعودي "أحمد محمد طه التازي" إتصل بإدارة المريخ عقب نهاية مباراة  "أنيمبا" والأحمر مباشرةً مهنئاً بتأهل الفريق المُستحق لمرحلة المجموعات  بدوري أبطال أفريقيا على حد وصفه.

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن الرئيس الفخري لـ"المريخ" طلب أرقاماً  للتواصل الهاتفي مع البعثة بـ"نيجيريا" ليقدم تهانيه للاعبين ويؤكد التزامه  بمنح حوافز كبيرة للفريق بمناسبة التأهل للمجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يتلقى التهاني من الوالي و رئيس الإتحاد ويهنئ لاعبوا المريخ والجهاز الفني والإداري وجميع الأقطاب والرموز وجمهور المريخ بالتأهل دور المجموعات



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تلقى رئيس نادي المريخ التهانئ من رئيس نادي المريخ السابق الدكتور جمال الوالي بالتأهل لدور المجموعات .

وشكر رئيس النادي الوالي على تواصله المستمر ومجهوداته الكبيرة التي ظل يبذلها .

كما قام رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم البروف كمال حامد شداد بتهنئة رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بالتأهل لدور المجموعات عقب تجاوز نادي إنيمبا النيجيري  وبدوره أهدأ رئيس المريخ التأهل لرئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .

وهنأ رئيس النادي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني والإداري بالتأهل لدور المجموعات كما قدم رئيس المريخ تهانيه لجميع أقطاب ورموز وجمهور المريخ بالتأهل لدور المجموعات بعد التأهل على حساب نادي إنيمبا النيجيري .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود للخرطوم مساء الخميس



المكتب الإعلامي
ستعود بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى الخرطوم مساء الخميس قادمة من نيجيريا حيث من المأمول ان تغادر البعثة مدينة ابا صباح الخميس إلى بورت هاركوت ومنها ستغادر برحلة طيران داخلية نحو العاصمة السياسية مدينة أبوجا ومن أبوجا ستغادر بطائرة تاركو الخاصة إلى الخرطوم ومن المرتقب ان تحط البعثة بمطار الخرطوم في تمام السادسة من مساء الخميس.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخطف بطاقة التاهل لدوري مجموعات الابطال



Hisham Abdalsamad 

وصل المريخ الى دوري مجموعات ابطال افريقيا بجدارة واستحقاق برغم خسارته من انيمبا النيجيري على ملعب ابا معقل الفريق النيجيري في جولة الاياب بهدفين مقابل هدف.

 وكان المريخ سبق اصحاب الارض بالتسجيل فى الدقيقة الخامسة من عمر المباراة ووضع انيمبا تحت الضغط عطفا على نتيجة الذهاب التي انتهت بثلاثية دون رد بامدرمان .

 وواصل المريخ صموده واستقبل هدف التعديل في الدقيقة ظ¢ظ  لينتهى الشوط الاول بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل .

وفي الثاني تقدم انيمبا بالهدف الثاني من ركلة جزاء. واضطر المدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز لتبديلات بعض اللاعبين للاصابة حيث خرج احمد ادم ودخل طبنجة فيما حل التاج يعقوب بديل للبوركيني واندا فيما خرج بكري المدينة للاصابة ودخل سيف الدمازين و استمر في الصمود برغم العنف المتعمد من لاعبي انيمبا.

بالنتيجة تأهل المريخ الى دوري مجموعات ابطال افريقيا بالفوز ذهابا ظ£/صفر والخسارة ايابا ظ،/ظ¢ .

ووصل المهاجم سيف تيري باهدافه الى (ظ¥) اهداف في مسابقة دوري الابطال متصدرا قائمة الهدافين .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطيح بإنيمبا ويعود ببطاقة التأهل للمجموعات من ابا



المكتب الإعلامي
تمكن المريخ من إنتزاع بطاقة التأهل لدور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا رغم الخسارة بهدفين لهدف امام إنيمبا النيجيري في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقان عصر اليوم الأربعاء بملعب إنيمبا الدولي بمدينة ابا الواقعة بمقاطعة ابيا، تقدم المريخ بهدف سيف تيري بعد مرور خمس دقائق على إنطلاق الشوط الأول ليتمكن بعدها إنيمبا من إدراك التعادل تغاضى قبله حكم اللقاء البنيني عن إحتساب مخالفة للمريخ، تمكن المريخ من إنهاء الشوط الأول متعادلاً، وفي شوط اللعب الثاني وبعد مرور ثلاث دقائق على إنطلاقته إحتسب حكم اللقاء ركلة جزاء لنادي إنيمبا تمكن بها من التقدم بالهدف الثاني، وشهد اللقاء عدة تغييرات إضطرارية حيث تم الدفع بطبنجة بديلا لبيبو الذي أصيب في الشوط الأول، كما تم الدفع بالتاج يعقوب بديلا البوركيني إرنولد ودفع الجهاز الفني بسيف الدمازين بديلا لبكري المدينة الذي تعرض لإصابة في الشوط الثاني وقبل نهاية بثلث ساعة دفع الجهاز الفني بالثنائي مصعب كردمان بدلاً عن سيف الدمازين الذي عانى من إصابة بعد دخوله كما تم الدفع بمحمد هاشم التكت بدلاً عن السماني الصاوي، وأحستب حكم اللقاء "6" دقائق وقتاً محتسب بدلاً عن الضائع ليطلق بعدها صافرة النهاية معلناً تأهل المريخ لمرحلة دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوميز: فخور بالمريخ واللاعبين وسعيد للأنصار بعودة الأحمر للمجموعات  



اللاعبين نفذوا ما طلبته منهم وخططنا لإحراز هدف مبكر في شباك إنيمبا
لعبنا بذكاء كبير وقاتلنا بشراسة والفرقة الحمراء تضم لاعبين أصحاب مستويات عالية ويتمتعون بالكثير من الخبرات
أهدي التأهل لمجلس الإدارة ورئيس النادي وجميع أفراد الجهاز الفني واللاعبين
المكتب الإعلامي
قال المدير المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز عقب تأهل المريخ لدور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا على حساب نادي إنيمبا النيجيري بعد الخسارة 2-1 بملعب إنيمبا الدولي بمقاطعة ابيا النيجيرية، قال انه فخور بالمريخ واللاعبين، وعبر الفرنسي عن سعادته مبيناً انه سعيد لأنصار المريخ بالعودة والتأهل لدور المجموعات، و أضاف قوميز لعبنا بذكاء وقاتلنا بشراسة وكنا مدركين انه بعد ان احرزانا هدف في شباك إنيمبا سننهي كل أحلامه، وسنتمكن من التأهل وهذا ما حدث، وقال قوميز الذي تحدث ل"المكتب الإعلامي" لنادي المريخ من مقر إقامة المريخ بفندق "the addrex aba" ان المريخ يضم لاعبين أصحاب مستويات عالية ويتمتعون بخبرات كبيرة، وأهدى الفرنسي تأهل الفريق للمجموعات لمجلس الإدارة ولرئيس النادي ولجميع أفراد الجهاز الفني وجمهور المريخ، كما قال الفرنسي انه من الطبيعي ان يكون المريخ ضمن افضل "16" نادي في القارة الأفريقية، مضيفاً انه من المهم توفيق أوضاع اللاعبين رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، عمار طيفور، بخيت خميس واصفاً انهم لاعبين مهمين للفريق كما عبر عن إمنياته ان يستعيد الفريق الثنائي احمد حامد التش وحمزة داؤود، وختم الفرنسي حديثه أنهم سعداء بالتأهل موضحاً انه لا يريد الحديث عن حكم المباراة شاكراً جميع أفراد الجهاز الفني لمعاونته كما قدم شكره لمجلس الإدارة لوضع الثقة فيه لقيادة المريخ مشيراً إلى انه يتوقع يجد الفريق إستقبالاً حافلاً من جماهيره عند العودة للخرطوم.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال: سأتنازل عن الرئاسة لـ (جمال) فقط .. سوداكال نُهدي التأهل لـ (الوالي) وجماهير المريخ




تقدم رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال بالتهنئة لجماهير المريخ بمناسبة تأهل الفريق لدوري مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا على حساب إنييمبا النيجيري.

وقال سوداكال في تصريح خاص لـ (باج نيوز) اليوم (نُهدي التأهل لجمال الوالي بشكل خاص وجمهور المريخ بشكل عام) وأضاف (الشخص الوحيد الذي يُمكن أن اتنحى له الآن لتولي رئاسة نادي المريخ هو جمال الوالي) وتابع (حال وافق الوالي على رئاسة النادي سأتنحى له على الفور)

ووصف سوداكال الوالي بأنه شخصية مريخية لن تكرر ويحب المريخ بطريقة مختلفة عنن الآخرين، وأشار إلى أنه ظل داعماً طوال الوقت ولم يتأخر لحظة عن المريخ، وقال (الوالي كأن أكثر شخص مهموم بمباريات دوري الأبطال).

وقال (نؤكد للجميع لم نضع مادة شرط الإقامة في النظام الأساسى للشخص الذي يريد الترشح لرئاسة النادي) ونوه إلى أن وجود جمال الوالي خارج البلاد لا يمنعه من الترشح لرئاسة المريخ.

وتعهد سوداكال بتأهيل الفريق بشكل مثالي لدوري المجموعات  وتوفير كافة الإمكانيات حتى يواصل الفريق بصورة جيدة في البطولة، وقال (أيضاً لن نهمل مباريات الدوري الممتاز).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						قوميز يعلنها بشأن أربعة لاعبين في المريخ


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الفرنسي قوميز أعرب عن فخره بالمريخ واللاعبين بعد التأهل.
قال مدرب المريخ، ديديه قوميز، إنّ فريقه لعب بذكاء وقاتل بشراسةٍ أمام  إنييمبا ما منحه التأهل إلى دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا، مشدّدًا على  حسم أزمة رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد، عمّار طيفور، وبخيت خميس.



وأوضح قوميز في تصريحاتٍ للمكتب الإعلامي، الأربعاء، أنّه سعيد للغاية لما تحقق بعد العودة من نيجيريا ببطاقة الصعود للمجموعات.
وأشار الفرنسي إلى أنّ فريقه يضم لاعبين أصحاب مستوياتٍ عالية، ولديهم خبرة كبيرة.
وشدّد ديديه على أنّ فريقه في حاجة إلى الاستفادة من إمكانيات رمضان  عجب، محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس، عمّار طيفور، مؤكّدًا أنّهم لاعبين مهمين.



وأضاف” نأمل أنّ يستعيد الفريق الثنائي أحمد حامد التش وحمزة داؤود في المرحلة المقبلة”.
وتأهل المريخ السوداني إلى دور المجموعات رغم الهزيمة أمام إنييمبا النيجيري بهدفين لهدفٍ، الأربعاء.
واستفاد ممثل السودان في البطولة الإفريقية من انتصاره ذهابًا بثلاثة أهداف دون ردٍ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة ــــ مأمون أبوشيبة




ربنا يسهل ويهون للمريخ

* نسأل الله أن يحفظ فرقة المريخ في أبا ويجنبها شرور النيجيريين.. وأن يتمكن الفريق من العودة ببطاقة التأهل لمجموعات دور ال16 من دوري الأبطال الأفريقي دون رهق بحول الله.
* أكبر المخاطر التي تواجه المريخ التحكيم البنيني.. ومؤامرات النيجيريين في فحص الكورونا خاصة بعد أن تنصلت إدارة انيمبا عن الاتفاق حول اجراءات الفحص..
* فحص الكورونا أصبح سلاحاً تستخدمه الأندية الأفريقية غير النزيهة لضرب خصومها خاصة عندما تكون مباريات الإياب على أرضها.. والاتحاد الأفريقي يقف متفرجاً ومتبلداً أمام هذه المهازل التي تفقد المنافسات شرف ونزاهة التنافس..
* لسوء حظ المريخ أداء مباراة الإياب خارج أرضه.. وأمام فريق من دولة معروفة بالفساد الرياضي.. تسلك كل الطرق الخبيثة من أجل الكسب..
* للمريخ تجارب مريرة في نيجيريا حيث سبق أن خسر بثلاثة أهداف في ثلاث مباريات مختلفة أمام دولفين وكانوبيلار وريفرز (اندماج دولفين وشاركز).. وقد لعب التحكيم دوراً في خسائر المريخ خاصة مباراة دولفين التي فعل فيها الحكم الكنغولي كل ما بوسعه لاقصاء المريخ..
* ذلك الحكم كان يحتسب ركلة جزاء ضد المريخ كلما أبعد دفاعه الكرة لركنية.. ولولا دخول الكوتش مازدا للملعب وهرشه للحكم بالفرنسية وتهديده بالكاف لما توقفت مهزلة ذلك الحكم المرتشي الذي تمت استضافته في قصر حاكم المقاطعة. 
* منع تلفزة المباراة يؤكد طبخ مؤامرة لذبح المريخ بالتحكيم البنيني وحكام بنين سمعتهم سيئة وقطعاً سيجتهد الحكم اليوم لهزيمة المريخ واقصائه.. لذلك على لاعبي المريخ اللعب بحذر شديد وعدم الاحتكاك المتهور داخل منطقة الجزاء.. وعدم الاعتراض الإنفعالي على قرارات الحكم  الظالمةحتى لا يجد الحكم فرصته في استخدام البطاقة الحمراء ضدهم..
* الاحتجاج على قرارات الحكم ينبغي أن يأتي من الجالسين حول الملعب فقط وبطريقة معقولة.. مع ابلاغ اللاعبين بتجنب الاحتجاج على التحكيم، وعدم الاستجابة لاستفزازات لاعبي الخصم مهما كانت شدتها.
* ولأن نتيجة الذهاب بالسودان جيدة جداً نأمل أن تمنح اللاعبين الثقة والثبات.. وعلى الجهاز الفني أن يسعى للوصول لشباك الخصم بتوجيه اللاعبين للتركيز والتعاون فيما بينهم وتحاشي الأنانية والتسرع في منطقة جزاء الخصم..
* ونتمنى أن يكون المدرب قد لقن اللاعبين إجادة تنفيذ الهجمات المرتدة بصورة مثلى.. ونتمنى أن يتكرر مشهد أهداف تيري في مباراة أمدرمان إذا لم يعطلوه بفحص مزور للكورونا.
* وكذلك تلقين اللاعبين على إجادة تنفيذ الركلات الحرة أمام منطقة جزاء الخصم.. لأن تنفيذ لاعبي المريخ للركلات الحرة في مباريات الدوري كان هزيلاً وعشوائياً..
* وننصح لاعبي المريخ بقراءة الفاتحة وآية الكرسي والمعوذتين والتوكل على الله عند الدخول للملعب..
* أما جماهير الصفوة فالمطلوب منها قراءة الآيات القرآنية الحافظة والدعاء للاعبين بالتوفيق والنجاح.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

زمن إضافي

* استبشرنا خيراً بالتقارب بين سوداكال وأهل الوجعة في المريخ وأبنائه الحادبين.. وبتكوين سوداكال للجنة مراجعة وتعديل مسودة النظام الأساسي من كل الفعاليات المريخية..
* قام سوداكال بإجراء تعديلات في مشروع نظام 21 ركز فيها على الغاء شرط المؤهل العلمي لنيل عضوية مجلس الإدارة.. ووضع شرط الإقامة في العاصمة..
* واضح إن غرض سوداكال هو الترشح للرئاسة من جديد وفي نفس الوقت قفل الطريق أمام القنصل حازم المرشح للرئاسة والمقيم في الإمارات..
* ما يرغب فيه سوداكال يمكن معالجته ولكن نتمنى ألا يكون صحيحاً التحركات السرية التي تمت من قبل ناشطين معادين لأهل المريخ وبعلم الديناصور مع ضغطهم الشديد على سوداكال (صاحب المواقف المتذبذبة) لإعادة نظام 19 بعد تعديله والغاء مشروع نظام 21 فإن صحت هذه المعلومة الخطيرة  فيعني ذلك إن أزمة المريخ ستعود لمربع الصفر.
* الكرة الآن في ملعب لجنة عامر الخماسية بالاتحاد والتي كانت قد وافقت على الحل الودي لأزمة النظام وتكوين سوداكال للجنة التي أعدت مشروع نظام 21 واكمال المشروع بالفعل..
* يفترض أن تقوم لجنة عامر بمواصلة تحركات الحل الودي واعتماد نظام 21 بعد إجراء أي تعديلات طفيفة عليه ليواكب نظام الاتحاد والفيفا ثم مخاطبة الفيفا بذلك.. والوقوف في وجه أي مؤامرة يقودها الديناصور لإعادة نظام 19 للواجهة وارساله في الخفاء للفيفا..
* ويمكن للجنة عامر مخاطبة الفيفا صراحة بالمؤامرة التي تمت في الخفاء ومن وراء ظهر اللجنة والخطوات الودية التي تمت واثمرت عن اخراج نظام 21 ومطالبة الفيفا برفض النظام الذي ارسله الديناصور الذي لا علاقة له باللجنة الخماسية بالاتحاد والمكلفة من مجلس الاتحاد بمعالجة أزمة المريخ..
* كفاية يا ديناصور خراباً وتدميراً للمريخ.. وألى متى الخنوع والسكوت أمام هذا الفوضوي العابث يا عامر؟!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابطال إفريقيا – تأهل مثير للجدل لـ الترجي.. مفاجأة سودانية ووداع الصفاقسي وتأجيل




‏
تأهل الترجي التونسي لدور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا عقب اجتيازه لعقبة منافسه أهلي بني غازي الليبي في لقاء مثير للجدل تحكيميا أداره المصري محمود البنا.
واستضاف الترجي منافسه أهلي بني غازي في ملعب رادس اليوم الأربعاء بعدما تعادلا سلبا في لقاء الذهاب في ملعب بتروسبورت في مصر.
افتتح غيلان الشعلالي أهداف الترجي في الدقيقة 18 من ركلة جزاء، وأدرك سعيد النيلي التعادل للفريق الليبي في الدقيقة 60.
ونجح محمد علي بن رمضان في التقدم مجددا للترجي في الدقيقة 62.
ولكن من ركلة جزاء وتلك المرة للفريق الليبي استطاع عبد الله العرفي إدراك التعادل لأهلي بني غازي وهو ما يعني تأهله لدور المجموعات حال انتهاء المباراة بتلك النتيجة.
لكن في الدقيقة 86 سجل علاء المرزوقي هدفا قاتلا للترجي اعترض عليه أهلي بني غازي بداعي وجود تسلل على لاعب الفريق التونسي.
ولكن احتُسب الهدف في النهاية ليتأهل الترجي لدور المجموعات.

‏
جورماهيا X شباب رياضي بلوزداد
وفي كينيا خسر جورماهيا صاحب الأرض من منافسه شباب رياضي بلوزداد الجزائري بهدفين لهدف.
افتتح جوليس أوليموينجو أهداف اللقاء للفريق الكيني في الدقيقة 18.
وأدرك أمير سعيود التعادل للفريق الجزائري في الدقيقة 77.
وأضاف عبد القادر بلحران هدف الفوز لبلوزداد في الدقيقة 84.
وكان الفريق الجزائري اكتسح جورماهيا في لقاء الذهاب بسداسية دون رد.

‏
مازيمبي X بونجويدي
وفي الكونغو فاز مازيمبي صاحب الأرض على بونجويدي الجابوني بهدفين لهدف.
وكرر مازيمبي انتصاره في لقاء الذهاب بذات النتيجة ليؤكد تأهله إلى دور المجموعات.
افتتح توماس أوليموينجو أهداف اللقاء لمازيمبي في الدقيقة 14.
وأضاف تاندي موابي الهدف الثاني للفريق الكونغولي في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت المحتسب بدل من الضائع.
وجاء هدف الفريق الجابوني الوحيد في الدقيقة 78 عن طريق بوسوجو.

‏
الصفاقسي X مولودية الجزائر
وفي ملعب الطيب المهيري فاز الصفاقسي على منافسه مولودية الجزائر بهدف دون رد.
لكن ذلك الفوز لم يكن كافيا للصفاقسي الذي خسر في لقاء الذهاب بهدفين دون رد ليودع البطولة ويتأهل الفريق الجزائري إلى دور المجموعات.
جاء هدف المباراة الوحيد عن طريق فراس شواط في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدل من الضائع للشوط الأول.

‏
سيمبا X بلاتينوم
وفي تنزانيا فاز سيمبا صاحب الأرض على منافسه بلاتينوم الزيمبابوي برباعية دون رد.
ونجح سيمبا في تعويض هزيمته في لقاء الذهاب بهدف دون رد ليحجز بطاقة التأهل لدور المجموعات.
سجل إيراستو نيوني الهدف الأول لسيمبا في الدقيقة 40 من ركلة جزاء.
وأضاف شوماري كابومبي الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 61.
وفي الدقيقة الأولى والخامسة من الوقت المحتسب بدل من الضائع سجل سيمبا هدفين متتاليين عن طريق جون بوكو وسليتوس شاما.

‏
فيتا كلوب X يانج بافالوز
ونجح فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في الفوز على منافسه يانج بافالوز من إي سواتيني بأربعة أهداف لهدف بعد التعادل ذهابا بهدفين لكل منهما.
جاء الهدف الأول المباراة الأول في الدقيقة 18 عن طريق فيستون مايلي.
وفي دقيقتين متتاليتين سجل ماكابي ليلبو هدفين لفيتا كلوب.
وقلص يانج بافالوز النتيجة بهدف في الدقيقة 76.
وفي الدقيقة 90 سجل جيريمي كاليندا الهدف الرابع لفيتا كلوب.

‏
إنيمبا X المريخ
وفي نيجيريا خسر المريخ السوداني من منافسه إنيمبا بهدفين لهدف لكن الهزيمة لم تؤثر على تأهل الأول لدور المجموعات.
وكان المريخ فاز في السودان بثلاثية دون رد ليحجز مقعده في دور المجموعات لأول مرة منذ عام 2017.
افتتح سيف تيري أهداف اللقاء للمريخ في الدقيقة الخامسة.
وسجل فيكتور مبواما هدفين لإنيمبا في الدقيقتين 14 و51 لكنهما لم يشفعها لفريقه للتأهل.

‏
الهلال X أشانتي كوتوكو
وتأجلت مباراة الهلال السوداني وأشانتي كوتوكو الغاني بسبب عدم قدرة الأخير على وجود 15 لاعبا في قائمته لخوض المباراة بسبب وجود سبعة لاعبين مصابين بفيروس كورونا في صفوفه.
ورفع مراقب المباراة تقريره للاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" للبت في نتيجة المباراة.
وقدم الفريق الغاني التماسا للاتحاد الإفريقي لإعادة المسحات الطبية للاعبين.
وكان الهلال فاز في لقاء الذهاب في غانا بهدف دون رد.
وحال اعتماد إلغاء المباراة فسيتأهل الهلال لدور المجموعات.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن



لا نملك غير الدعاء


* اليوم بإذن الله يخوض زعيم وكبير وسيد الأندية السودانية لا حدها (المريخ) ؛ مباراة في غاية الصعوبة أمام فريق إنيمبا العنيد، في ملعبه بمدينة آبا النيجيرية..
* وشخصيا لا أخاف على المريخ من الحرب النفسية التي استهدفته ولا تزال تستهدفه هناك... 
* ولا من أثر المعاملة القذرة التي  عومل بها..
* ولا من التحكيم البنيني إذا كان مدفوع القيمة أو لا........... 
* ولا من نتائج الفحص التي ستظهر اليوم...... ولا ولا ولا...
* فقط أخاف عليه من أي إحساس يصوّر له أن مهمته ستكون سهلة بعد أن كسب لقاء الذهاب في الخرطوم بثلاثية نظيفة..
* إينيمبا يحتاج لأربعة أهداف نظيفة ليتأهل على حسابنا..
* أو ثلاثية نظيفة ليحتكم معنا إلى ضربات الترجيح.. فهل هذه المهمة، أو تلك؛ صعبة أو مستحيلة في عالم كرة القدم حتى نطمئن، وندخل المباراة بأطراف أصابعنا؟؟ 
* عموما.... كما قلنا أمس: ثقتنا في إخوة أمير الحسن لا تحدها حدود.. 
* وهم بالتأكيد لا يحتاجون وصية أو نصيحة بشأن هذه المباراة.. فالفيهم مشهودة.. 
* وهنا لا نملك غير أن نعينهم من على البعد، بالدعاء والابتهال إلى الله تعالى بأن يوفقهم في تحقيق النتيجة التي تسعدهم وتسعدنا، وتؤكد أحقيتهم بالتأهل والصعود إلى دور المجموعات..
*تحية وتقدير سعادة اللواء* 
* ظهر الأحد الماضي، جمعنا لقاء مصغّر بقطب المريخ المعروف ، سعادة اللواء نور الدين عبد الوهاب بمكتبه، وفي معيتي الزميل الكبير حسن حمد والحبيب عماد الماحي أبو طيف..
* ومع أن اللقاء كان بغرض التفاكر حول التكريم المرتقب لمدرب المريخ العام - نجمه الدولي السابق - الضو قدم الخير، إلا أننا كان لابد أن ننتهز الفرصة، لنتناول العديد من القضايا المريخية، خاصة وأنه من كبار المرشحين لمجلس المريخ في الإنتخابات القادمة.. 
* وحقيقة وجدت الرجل على دراية تامة بالكثير من هذه القضايا، وأنه سبق وأن لعب أدواراً مقدرة في احتواء بعضها بالفكر والمال.. ودعم نفرة الإستاد بمليار وسبعمائة وخمسين ألف جنيه.. وأن في جعبته لا يزال، الكثير من الرؤى والأفكار، الكفيلة بتحقيق الاستقرار في ديار المريخ، لو قُدّر لها أن ترى النور..
* في ختام اللقاء أكد سعادة اللواء دعمه لتكريم الضو بمبلغ 75 ألف جنيه، وترحيبه بالمشاركة في الاحتفال الذي سيقام على شرف هذا التكريم خلال الأسبوعين القادمين..
* وقبل أن نغادر؛ حمّلنا سعادته، إشادة بالقائمين على أمر هذه المبادرة الرائعة، التي ترسخ لقيمة الوفاء لكل من يجزل العطاء، في أي مجال من مجالات الرياضة وغيرها..
* بالمناسبة سعادة اللواء نور الدين عبد الوهاب رياضي من الطراز الرفيع.. ومتابع جيد لمختلف الأنشطة الرياضية.. ولا يمنعه عشقه للمريخ من المساهمة والمشاركة في دعم جميع الفعاليات بمختلف ألوانها.. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فهو رجل نقي، تقي، حبوب، متواضع لأبعد الحدود... له التحية والتقدير..
*آخر السطور* 
* التعديلات الجديدة في لائحة البطولات الأفريقية، ومنها إيقاف اللاعب إذا نال ثلاث بطاقات صفراء لا بطاقتين؛ منحت المريخ الضوء الأخضر لإشراك نجمه عماد الصيني في مباراة اليوم..
* قناة الخرطوم قطعت شوطاً كبيراً في إجراءات نقل مباراة اليوم بصوت الزميل الرائع حاتم التاج..
* حسب آخر تقرير من نيجيريا، تقام المباراة في تمام الرابعة والنصف عصراً بتوقيت السودان..
* وحسب أخبار من هناك، إتضح أن مراقب المباراة الغاني، صديق قديم لمازدا.. وحضر معه التمرين الختامي للمريخ أمس..
* خروج هلال الأبيض من البطولة الكونفدرالية بعد تعادله مع خصمه نامونغو التنزاني بثلاثة أهداف لكل منهما بإستاد الهلال أمس، وخسارته قبل ذلك لمباراة الذهاب بهدفين نظيفين، يؤكد أن استثناءه من الدور التمهيدي لم يكن في صالحه..
* تمنياتنا لأمل السودان بالتوفيق وهو يلتقي خصمه البوركيني ساليتاس عند الثامنة مساء اليوم بتوقيت السودان في بوركينافاسو.. وللهلال وهو يلتقي بملعبه بأم درمان، بالأشانتي الغاني عند الثالثة عصراً إذا لم يطرأ جديد..
 *ارحموا من في الأرض.. يرحمكم من في السماء..* 
* ابننا محمد الغالي بالصحافة غرب مربع 24، الذي سبق وأن ناشدت أهل الخير بدعم فاتورة علاجه، لا يزال طريح السرير الأبيض بمستشفى الساحة.. وقد وُفّق أهله وأحبابه والجيران في جمع مبالغ إضافية، قلصت باقي المبلغ المستحق للمستشفى من (مليار وستمائة واحد وستين ألف جنيه)، إلى (تسعمائة وواحد وخمسين ألف جنيه)، ولا يزال العشم كبيراً في ميسوري الحال أن يساهموا في توفير المبلغ المتبقي.. 
* على الراغبين الاتصال بوالده الغالي محمد الغالي (إمام وخطيب مسجد مربع 34 بالصحافة وسط) على رقمه 0912927152... وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء في الدارين، وفرّج عنهم كربة من كرب يوم القيامة.. 
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* مانشستر سيتي يحسم الديربي ويبلغ نهائي كأس الرابطة
* برشلونة يعاقب أتلتيك بيلباو بثلاثية في الدوري الاسباني
* يوفنتوس ينهي سلسلة ميلان بثلاثية في سان سيرو
* إنتر يتعثر أمام سامبدوريا.. وسبيتسيا يلدغ نابولي في الوقت القاتل
* سان جيرمان يتعثر في أول اختبار لبوكيتينو.. وليون يعزز صدارته
* بشكتاش يكتسح ريزا سبور وينفرد بصدارة الدوري التركي
* الترجي يتجاوز عقبة أهلي بنغازي لمجموعات دوري الأبطال
* بلوزداد يعود لمجموعات دوري الأبطال بعد غياب 20 عاما
* الوداد يتقن درس الرجاء ويؤمن عبوره لمجموعات الأبطال
* هدف قاتل للنجم الساحلي يُقصي المقاولون من الكونفدرالية
* الاتحاد البيضاوي يتجاوز عقبة أدجوبي في الكونفدرالية
* الاتحاد المنستيري يحبط الأهلي طرابلس ويتأهل في الكونفدرالية
* نهضة بركان يعبر تفرغ زينة في كأس الكونفدرالية
* رسميا.. إقامة نهائي كأس ليبرتادوريس بدون جماهير
* كورونا يصطاد ثنائي ميلان (كرونيتش وأنتي ريبيتش) قبل نزال يوفنتوس
* الدوري الألماني يرفض أفضلية الحصول على لقاح كورونا
* بيليه يرفض الاعتراف بإنجاز رونالدو تخطى رقمه
* بالميراس يقسو على ريفر بليت بنصف نهائي ليبرتادوريس
* مورينيو: أملك سر التتويج بكأس الرابطة الانجليزية مع توتنهام
* مباراة ريال مدريد وأوساسونا تحت طائلة التأجيل بسبب تساقط الثلوج
* سولسكاير: أشعر بخيبة أمل.. والسيتي الأفضل في إنجلترا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  الدور 2




* يسلانو ديبورتيفو (-- : --) فالنسيا 22:00  beIN 3  ؟؟


* لاس روزاس (-- : --) إيبار 22:00  beIN 5  ؟؟


* جيرونا (-- : --) لوجو 22:00  beIN 6  مونتيليفي


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* أبها (-- : --) الفيصلي 14:50  KAS 1  خالد الديفر


* الوحدة (-- : --) الفتح 17:35  KAS 1  هوساوي





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  - اياب دور ال 32


* الهلال - السودان (ألغيت) أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا
* غور ماهيا - كينيا (1 : 2) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر
* مازيمبي - الكونغو (2 : 1) بونغويدي - الجابون
* الترجي - تونس (3 : 2) الأهلي بنغازي - ليبيا
* سيمبا - تنزانيا (4 : 0) بلاتينيوم - زمبابوي
* الصفاقسي - تونس (1 : 0) مولودية - الجزائر
* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (2 : 1) المريخ - السودان
* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (4 : 1) يونغ بوفالويس - إسواتيني
* بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا (1 : 0) نكانا - زامبيا
* حوريا - غينيا (1 : 0) راسينغ كلوب - ساحل العاج
* الوداد - المغرب (3 : 0) الملعب المالي - مالي

#ملحوظة : تأهل للمجموعات "الهلال , شباب بلوزداد , مازيمبي , الترجي , سيمبا , مولودية , المريخ , فيتا كلوب , بيترو أتلتيكو , حوريا , الوداد , صن داونز , الأهلي , تونغيث , كايزرشيفس , الزمالك"

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الكونفيدرالية  - اياب دور ال 32


* ساليتاس - بوركينا فاسو (2 : 0) الأمل عطبرة - السودان
* ادجوبي - بنين (1 : 1) الإتحاد البيضاوي - المغرب
* كمبالا سيتي - أوغندا (3 : 1) كيغالي - رواندا
* يونياو دو سونجو - موزمبيق (1 : 1) نابسا ستارز - زامبيا
* الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا (0 : 0) الاتحاد المنستيري - تونس
* سان بيدرو - ساحل العاج (1 : 2) جراف دي داكار - السينغال
* النجم الساحلي - تونس (2 : 1) المقاولون العرب - مصر
* نهضة بركان - المغرب (2 : 0) تفرغ زينه - موريتانيا

#ملحوظة : تأهل لدور 32 مكرر "ساليتاس , الإتحاد البيضاوي , كيغالي , الاتحاد المنستيري , نابسا ستارز , النجم الساحلي , نهضة بركان , نامونجو , جراف دي , شبيبة القبائل , موتيما , كوتون , بيراميدز"

..................................................  .....

❖ #الرابطة_الانجليزية  - نصف النهائي


* مانشستر يونايتد (0 : 2) مانشستر سيتي

#ملحوظة : السيتي يتأهل للنهائي لمواجهة توتنهام

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  - مباراة مؤجلة


* أتلتيك بيلباو (2 : 3) برشلونة

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (38) ريال مدريد (36) برشلونة (31) سوسييداد (30) فياريال (29)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* كالياري (1 : 2) بينفينتو
* أتلانتا (3 : 0) بارما
* بولونيا (2 : 2) أودينيزي
* كروتوني (1 : 3) روما
* لاتسيو (2 : 1) فيورنتينا
* سامبدوريا (2 : 1) انتر ميلان
* ساسولو (2 : 1) جنوى
* تورينو (1 : 1) هيلاس فيرونا
* نابولي (1 : 2) سبيزي
* ميلان (1 : 3) يوفنتوس

#الترتيب : ميلان (37) انتر ميلان (36) روما (33) يوفنتوس (30) ساسولو (29)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* لوريان (2 : 5) موناكو
* ستاد بريست (2 : 0) نيس
* ميتز (0 : 0) بوردو
* ستراسبورج (5 : 0) نيم أولمبيك
* نانت (0 : 0) رين
* مارسيليا (3 : 1) مونبلييه
* ستاد ريمس (0 : 0) ديجون
* ليون (3 : 2) لانسسانت 
* إيتيان (1 : 1) باريس سان جيرمان
* ليل (1 : 2) أنجيه

#الترتيب : ليون (39) سان جيرمان (36) ليل (36) رين (32) مارسيليا (31)


..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تداعيات


إيهاب صالح
نتائج (إيجابية) للمريخ والأشانتي تؤهل القمة للمجموعات !
*  بالرغم من الضغط الذي مارسه نادي انيمبا النيجيري قبل مباراة الإياب مع  مريخ السودان ، خارج الملعب ، بالمطار ، وبملعب المباراة ، وغيرها ، لكن  منذ انطلاقة صافرة الحكم كان المريخ بمدربه ولاعبيه وطاقمه الفني والادري  في كامل الجاهزية والتأهب لمجابهة هذا الضغط وهذه الممارسات التي ألفها  المريخ كثيراً وحفظها ، محاولات الإضعاف التي تمارس عليه خارج الملعب ،  الحرمان من التدريب على ملعب المباراة بحجج واهية مع انه حق مكفول قانونياً  وحسب لوائح الكاف ، ممارسات فحص فايروس الكورونا وما يحدث في افريقيا من  تداعيات مخيفة ، ممارسات التأخير في المطارات والمضايقة في الإجراءات ، حتى  بطائرة خاصة يتم التعامل معها بصورة غير حضارية وبإجراءات لا دخل لها  بالإجراءات النظامية المتبعة ، وما يحدث بالفنادق والشوارع وخارج الملعب ،  كلها محاولات لتشتيت انتباه وعزيمة أشاوس المريخ ليدخلوا الملعب مهزومين  نفسياً ومحطمين بدنياً ، ولكن هيهات هيهات فمحمود محمود اذا احتدم الوغى  والفضل فضل والربيع ربيع ، خمس دقائق واستطاع الزعيم أن يعيد لهم درس  مباراة الذهاب بحذافيره ، خمس دقائق والقناص البعبع الجديد سيف تيري يبصم  على الشباك النيجيرية مبدداً كامل احلامهم وامنياتهم أن يدوسوا على تأهل  الزعيم الذي استحقه من مباراة الذهاب بام درمان ، خمس دقائق وخابت كل  ظنونهم وضاعت كل ممارساتهم السيئة تحت اقدام تيري ، خمس دقائق وأخرج لهم  سيف تيري لسانه ساخراً و أكد لهم أن من لم يمت بالسيف في ام درمان سيموت  بالسيف في ملعب أبا ايضاً ، خمس دقائق واكتشف النيجيريون أن نتيجة فحص  (الكورة) لتيري كانت إيجابية و(الكورونا) سلبية ، تقدم المريخ بهدف الأمان  والإطمئنان وأراح الصفوة مبكراً ، هدف تربع به سيف تيري على صدارة هدافي  ابطال افريقيا ، هدف خامس وحاسم له، بعد أن مزق شباك اوتاهو في الدور  السابق ودمر شباك انيمبا في ام درمان في مباراة الذهاب بثلاثية نظيفة جاءت  بكلتي القدمين والرأس ليؤكد على ظهوره مهاجماً متمرساً هدافاً متألقاً في  افريقيا والدوري الممتاز السوداني ويجعل إسمه تحت مجهر الاحتراف مبكراً هذا  العام .
*  لم تشفع محاولات انيمبا في العودة للمباراة واجترار ولو بصيص أمل أمام  أشاوس الزعيم ، حتى بعد هدف فيكتور التعادلي في الشوط الأول كان نجوم  المريخ في كامل ثباتهم وطبقوا خطة المدرب قوميز بجدارة فكان امام انيمبا  شوط واحد فقط لاحراز أربعة اهدف نظيفة مما شكل عليهم ضغطاً عكسياً وتأكدوا  حينها أنها رابع المستحيلات فمارسوا أنكالاً من الضرب والعنف الغير مبرر  بتساهل معروف من التحكيم الافريقي وأصحاب الياقات السوداء والضمائر الأكثر  سواداً ولكن ايضاً هيهات قالها نجوم المريخ وهم يقدمون مستوى قوي في إدارة  المباراة متحكمين في مسارها لصالحهم بالرغم من احتساب ركلة جزاء لانيمبا  سجلوا منها هدفهم الثاني لكن لم تضعف عزيمة الزعيم وانهى المباراة لصالحه  بكل اقتدار واقتحم مجموعات ابطال افريقيا بتميز وجدارة واستحقاق ، العنف  الذي مارسه لاعبو انيمبا كان مبالغاً فيه الشئ الذي جعل بعض نجوم المريخ  يخرجون مصابين من المباراة وبعضهم تم علاجه وعاد للملعب متحاملاً على نفسه ،  فكانت إصابة احمد بيبو وبكري المدينة ، وتم استبدالهما .
*  الشكر أجزله لرئيس مجلس لشرف المريخي احمد طه التازي الذي بدأ دعمه للفريق  بصورة قوية وتكفل بالطائرة الخاصة التي نقلت الفريق لنيجيريا وكانت أولى  بشريات النصر ، وسهلت كثيراً من صعوبات الرحلة التي كانت ستزيد من الضغط  على نجوم المريخ وبعثته ، وكان جميلاً أن يكون شكر التازي عبر رئاسة النادي  الأحمر بتصريحات سوداكال كما لن ننسى شكره على حافز التأهل الذي اعلن عنه  لنجوم المريخ وهو ما سيشكل إضافة كبيرة للاستحقاقات القادمة والتي ينبغي ان  يفكر فيها المريخ مبكراً من خلال معسكر مفيد بقيمة فنية عالية لاقتحام  المجموعات الافريقية بقوة وانتزاع بطاقة التأهل باذن الله والمريخ قادر على  ذلك مثلما اجتاح الفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة من قبل في مجموعته .
آخر التداعيات
*  بكل السعادة التي غمرتنا بتأهل الزعيم وتقديم مستوى رائع في المباريات  الافريقية والمحلية لن ندعي أننا لم نشعر بغياب نجم النجوم التش ، غيابه لا  زال واضحاً في الفرقة الحمراء ، وايضاً رفيقه حمزة داؤود ، الأجمل أن كل  زملائهم اللاعبين يقدمون اداءاً قوياً لاسعادهم واسعاد الصفوة ويشعرون انهم  معهم فيهدونهم دائماً الانتصارات والإنجازات مما شكل دافع إضافي لهم ، لن  نيأس من عودة التش سريعاً مهما بلغ حجم الإصابة ودائماً ابتهالاتنا لله  بسرعة العلاج والعودة فلمسات التش يفتقدها الكل .
*  التش وحمزة داؤود وصلاح نمر وثنائي الكارثة رمضان ومحمد الرشيد ، وبقية  النجوم الجدد ، غيابات كبيرة للفرقة الحمراء اكلمت نقصها العناصر البديلة  بكل تميز ، وبالأمس قدم طبنجة أوراق اعتماده بعد دخوله بديلا لبيبو .
*  كلما يقدم المريخ مستويات متميزة وانتصارات قوية تبتعد فرص عودة رمضان عجب  ومحمد الرشيد ، وهذا لعمري عقاب رادع وموعظة لمن بعدهما ، خط وسط المريخ  بقيادة الصيني وبقية النجوم اصبح قوياً بدونهما فليسعدا بما وجدا من مال  وليقضيا فترة العقاب بعيداً عن الملاعب وقلوب الجماهير فإثمهما أكبر من  نفعهما !
*  منجد النيل خلقت له الظروف فرصة كبيرة لاظهار نفسه بقوة فاصبح حامي العرين  الأول والنجم المتوهج في صفوف المريخ بثبات وقوة أداء وتميز عالي نتمنى ان  يواصل بذات المستوى وان تكون المجموعات مواصلة لهذه الفرصة الكبيرة لمنجد  الذي أنسى الصفوة فقدانهم لحارسين أساسيين والتي تعتبر مشكلة لكل فريق تغلب  عليها منجد فاستحق اشادة الصفوة .
*  تأهلت القمة السودانية ، نتيجة ( إيجابية ) للزعيم في الاحراش النيجيرية  أهلت المريخ  ، ونتيجة ( إيجابية ) لنجوم الاشانتي في معمل فحص الكورونا  بالخرطوم أهلت الهلال !
*  رئيس الهلال الشرفي تركي أكد على رغبته في زيارة السودان قريباً ، وهي  الفرصة الوحيدة السانحة لجمهور الهلال ليقوم بزيارة المطار ، معروف ان  الصفوة احتلت مطار الخرطوم في مناسبات متعددة لكن بالطبع ليس لاستقبال شخص  وانما إنجازات خارجية وبطولات وكاسات !
*  احدهم لا ادري ماذا يكتب بعد تأهل المريخ ، فهو متعود على أسلوب السخرية  ومقالاته مكررة ، بعد أن الجمه الزعيم كثيراً يتجه لاسلوب التبخيس والتقليل  من شأن الاخرين لذلك تجده دائماً محلك سر لم ولن يتقدم شبراً بينما من  يسخر منهم تنحني لهم القبعات ويتصدرون القمة كفاءةً وتميزاً وفخراً ، وتأهل  المريخ نهديه للدكتور مزمل أبو القاسم ولا عزاء للحاقدين .
*  قذف المريخ بانيمبا النيجيري الى الكونفدرالية ، ولحقه فيها الرجاء  البيضاوي المغربي ، بينما تأهل نده الوداد وايضاً تأهل الأهلي والزمالك ،  وقاد التحكيم الترجي التونسي للمجموعات وقهر المولودية الجزائري الصفاقسي  التونسي وارسله للكونفدرالية ، وتأهل بصحبة شباب بلوزداد ، وتشارك الكونغو  الديموقراطية بفريقين في الابطال مازيمبي وفيتاكلوب ، بينما كان تونجيت  الفريق السنغالي الجديد صاحب مفاجأة ابعاد الرجاء المغربي ، وتأهل فريقان  من جنوب افريقيا صن داونز وكايزر تشيفز ، وبترواتلتكو الانجولي وسيمبا  التنزاني ، وعبر ابعاد الاشانتي بسبب فحوصات الكورونا تأهل الهلال .
* تداعيات الأربعاء السعيد .. شكراً التازي وشكراً قوميز وشكراً سيف تيري وشكراً حمدوك !






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**عودة إلى انجاز المريخ الزعيم.. تأهل خدمة يمين وعرق جبين وليس (كوفيد – ناينتين)* 




عاشت جماهير المريخ منذ مغرب الامس لحظات فرح عامرة لتاهل الزعيم عن جدارة واستحقاق لدور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا 2021 وانتظمت الاحتفالات داخل وخارج السودان وعلى مستوى مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي.

وعبّرت جماهير الأحمر الوهاج عن كامل الرضا تجاه لاعبي الزعيم جميعا الذين كانوا عند حسن الظن بهم أداءا فنيا رفيعا ورجالة وبسالة بحيث أضحوا كلهم نجوما على مستوى واحد من المهارة والمسؤولية حتى أضحى المريخ يطبق مقولة المريخ يلعب وينتصر بمن حضر وأن انتصار الزعيم هو ( عرق وخدمة جبين وليس كوفيد ناينتين).

وأزجت جماهير الزعيم الأحمر الوهاج بالتهنئة الخالصة للمدرب القدير قوميز الذي سكب عصارة خبراته التدريبية في التعامل مع كل المباريات التي اشرف عليها بذكاء قهر كل الصعوبات والتحديات وتحمله المسؤولية بدون اعداد كامل وبكشف ينقص كثيرا بسبب الإصابات والإيقافات لاكثر من ستة لاعبين مؤثرين.

بدون عنوان الإلكترونية تعود مرة أخرى لمباراة التأهل امام انيمبا لترصد ماوراء التأهل الغالي من اخبار وتحليلات ونبدأ بالخبر الاهم حيث ستعود بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إلى الخرطوم مساء اليوم قادمة من نيجيريا حيث من المأمول ان تغادر البعثة مدينة ابا صباح الخميس إلى بورت هاركوت ومنها ستغادر برحلة طيران داخلية نحو العاصمة السياسية مدينة أبوجا ومن أبوجا ستغادر بطائرة تاركو الخاصة إلى الخرطوم ومن المرتقب ان تحط البعثة بمطار الخرطوم في تمام السادسة من مساء الخميس.

التازي يهنئ ويقدم حافزا محترما
وهنأ رئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي الأستاذ أحمد طه التازي رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال بتأهل الفريق لدور المجموعات، كما قدم التهانئ للاعبين والجهاز الفني وجمهور المريخ و أعلن رئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي عن حافز مائة الف دولار للفريق بعد التأهل لدور المجموعات مؤكداً انه سيواصل تحفيز الفريق في ظل إستمرار الفوز والتقدم في البطولات.

شداد يبارك
كما أجرى البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، اتصالاً بالسيد آدم سوداكال رئيس نادي المريخ مهنئاً إياه بتأهل الأحمر إلى مرحلة المجموعات في رابطة الاندية الافريقية أبطال الدوري، من مجموع مباراتيه أمام انيمبا النيجيري، وتمنى شداد التوفيق للأحمر في دور المجموعات، وان يحقق النتائج الايجابية التي تسعد قاعدته العريضة، وان يكون ذلك دافع للعمل على دعم استقرار النادي،.

وذكر شداد ان إحراز المهاجم سيف الدين مالك (تيري) لـ(5) أهداف في دوري الأبطال أمر ايجابي متمنياً لنجم المنتخب الوطني ان يحصل على لقب الهداف في البطولة الافريقية الأولى العام الحالي، من جانبه شكر سوداكال شداد على الاهتمام والمبادرة، والمتابعة المستمرة، وأكد ان المريخ يسعى خلال الموسم الحالي إلى بلوغ المراحل المتقدمة في دوري الأبطال، وطموحهم لايقف عند حد دور المجموعات وحسب..

وكان المريخ قد انتصر على انيمبا ذهاباً بثلاثة أهداف دون رد، وخسر بهدفين مقابل هدف في آبا عصر الاربعاء 7 يناير 2021م، ليعود إلى دور المجموعات بعد ثلاث سنوات من الغياب ..

قوميز فخور بالمريخ واللاعبين
قال المدير المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز عقب تأهل المريخ لدور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا على حساب نادي إنيمبا النيجيري بعد الخسارة 2-1 بملعب إنيمبا الدولي بمقاطعة ابيا النيجيرية، قال انه فخور بالمريخ واللاعبين، وعبر الفرنسي عن سعادته مبيناً انه سعيد لأنصار المريخ بالعودة والتأهل لدور المجموعات.

وأضاف قوميز: لعبنا بذكاء وقاتلنا بشراسة وكنا مدركين انه بعد ان احرزانا هدف في شباك إنيمبا سننهي كل أحلامه، وسنتمكن من التأهل وهذا ما حدث، وقال قوميز الذي تحدث ل”المكتب الإعلامي” لنادي المريخ من مقر إقامة المريخ بفندق “the addrex aba” ان المريخ يضم لاعبين أصحاب مستويات عالية ويتمتعون بخبرات كبيرة،.

وأهدى الفرنسي تأهل الفريق للمجموعات لمجلس الإدارة ولرئيس النادي ولجميع أفراد الجهاز الفني وجمهور المريخ، كما قال الفرنسي انه من الطبيعي ان يكون المريخ ضمن افضل “16” نادي في القارة الأفريقية، مضيفاً انه من المهم توفيق أوضاع اللاعبين رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، عمار طيفور، بخيت خميس واصفاً انهم لاعبين مهمين للفريق كما عبر عن إمنياته ان يستعيد الفريق الثنائي احمد حامد التش وحمزة داؤود، وختم الفرنسي حديثه أنهم سعداء بالتأهل موضحاً انه لا يريد الحديث عن حكم المباراة شاكراً جميع أفراد الجهاز الفني لمعاونته كما قدم شكره لمجلس الإدارة لوضع الثقة فيه لقيادة المريخ مشيراً إلى انه يتوقع يجد الفريق إستقبالاً حافلاً من جماهيره عند العودة للخرطوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبرة يودع الكونفيدرالية على يد ساليتاس
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأمل عطبرة
ودع الأمل عطبرة السوداني، كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية، بعد خسارته 0-2 أمام مضيفه ساليتاس البوركيني، الأربعاء.

وكان الأمل عطبرة، قد خسر في لقاء الذهاب، بهدف دون رد.

واهتزت شباك الأمل عطبرة، مرتين في الشوط الأول، ولم ينجح في التعويض في الشوط الثاني.

وكان الأمل عطبرة قد تجاوز الدور الأول بجدارة، بعد فوزه ذهابًا 1-0 وإيابًا 3-0 على كي في زد الزنجباري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعليق مباراة الهلال السوداني وأشانتي كوتوكو بدوري الأبطال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





عُلقت مباراة الهلال السوداني وضيفه أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني، اليوم الأربعاء، بعد إصابة عدد من لاعبي الأخير بفيروس كورونا.

وكان الهلال قد فاز في مباراة ذهاب الدور 32 بنتيجة 1-0، وبات قريبا جدا من التأهل لدور المجموعات.

وعلق  مراقب المباراة، الصومالي أمير حسن لقاء الإياب اليوم، لإصابة بعض لاعبي  أشانتي بفيروس كورونا، وعدم اكتمال قائمة الفريق الغاني لخوض المباراة.

وأصيب 12 فردا من بعثة أشانتي بالفيروس التاجي، وفقا لنتائج المسحات التي خضع لها الفريق أخيرا.

وبحسب التفاصيل التي حصل عليها ، أصيب 8 لاعبين من أشانتي بفيروس كورونا، بينما التقط 4 من الطاقمين الإداري والفني العدوى.

وتأخرت المباراة 15 دقيقة عن موعد انطلاقتها (3:30 مساء) اليوم الأربعاء، في ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء.

وتأكدت إيجابية مسحة فيروس كورونا لـ 10 أفراد من بعثة أشانتي صباح اليوم الأربعاء، قبل أن يزيد العدد لاحقا إلى 11.

وقبل  موعد المباراة بقليل، تأكد مراقب المباراة في ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء من  نتائج المسحات، حيث كان في انتظار تأكيد نتيجة إحدى المسحات، التي ظهرت  إيجابية ليرتفع عدد الإصابات في بعثة أشانتي إلى 12.

وتجاوز عدد لاعبي أشانتي كوتوكو غير الجاهزين الحد الأدنى المسموح به لخوض مباراة رسمية.

ودخل كوتوكو المباراة بـ 14 لاعبا، بينما يشترط الكاف 15 لاعبا، لبدء اللقاء.

ورفع المراقب الصومالي تقريرا بتلك الحالة إلى الكاف، للبت في نتيجة المباراة.

جدير بالذكر أن أشانتي كوتوكو كان قد تأهل لهذا الدور بعد إقصاء نواذيبو بطل موريتانيا بسبب إيجابية مسحات عدد كبير من لاعبي الأخير.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أشانتي كوتوكو يُشكك في نتائج مسحة كورونا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




أشانتي كوتوكو
أصدر  نادي أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، بيانًا لشرح وجهة نظره  في الأحداث التي وقعت قبل مباراته المعلقة أمام الهلال السوداني، في إياب  دور الـ 32 بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقرر مراقب اللقاء، الصومالي أمير  حسن، تعليق المباراة بسبب ثبوت مسحة إيجابية لكورونا، على 12 من أفراد  أشانتي كوتوكو، بينهم 8 لاعبين، ليصبح عدد الفريق 14 لاعبًا، وهو أقل من  الحد الأدنى المطلوب لخوض اللقاء وهو 15 لاعبًا.

وقال أشانتي كوتوكو  "في اللحظة التي كنا فيها على وشك مغادرة فندق الإقامة إلى الملعب لخوض  المباراة، قدمت لنا نتائج المسحة، بإصابة 7 لاعبين بكورونا، بجانب عدد من  المسئولين".

وتابع البيان "قدمنا شكوى رسمية لمراقب المباراة،  مدونين فيها أقصى درجات الشك في النتائج، لأن اللاعبين والمسؤولين الذين  زعم أن فحصهم إيجابي، كانت نتيجتهم مكتوبة في شكل خطاب".

ونوه "النتائج  المزعومة المشكوك فيها، تحمل العديد من سمات الشك التي تشير إلى حقيقة  أنها لم تعكس الواقع على أساس حقيقي وطبي، تقدمنا باحتجاج رسمي من خلال  الاتحاد الغاني لنظيره الأفريقي".

وحاول النادي الغاني، بث رسالة اطمئنان للجماهير، بأنهم سيستخدمون كل الوسائل المشروعة، للدفاع عن حقوق الفريق.

وأتم البيان "طلب منا مغادرة الاستاد انتظارًا لقرار الكاف".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مراقب مباراة الهلال وكوتوكو ل: سلمت تقريري.. والكلمة النهائية للكاف
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




من لقاء الذهاب
كشف  الصومالي أمير حسن، مراقب مباراة الهلال وأشانتي كوتوكو، سبب تعليق اللقاء  قبل انطلاقه على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، ضمن جولة إياب  دور الـ32 من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وأدلى أمير حسن بتصريحات خاصة ل،  حول تقريره للمباراة وتاريخ سفره ومغادرته السودان، مؤكدا أنه علق  المباراة، بعد ثبوت إصابة 8 لاعبين و4 مسؤولين من نادي أشانتي كوتوكو  الغاني بفيروس كورونا.

وتناقص عدد لاعبي النادي الغاني من 22 لاعبا  إلى 14، الأمر الذي يخالف لائحة المسابقة التي تتطلب وجود 15 لاعبا كحد  أدنى لخوض مباراة رسمية.

وأوضح "أبلغني الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم فورا، بوصول تقريري إليه حول المباراة قبل أن أغادر الاستاد، وانتهت مسؤولتي ومهمتي هنا".

وأشار  مراقب مباراة الهلال وأشانتي كوكوتو، إلى أن النادي الغاني اختار الجهة  التي أجرت الفحوصات للاعبيه ومسؤوليه بنفسه، وكذلك بالنسبة للهلال  السوداني.

وتابع "لائحة البطولة واضحة، لكن الاتحاد الإفريقي هو من  يتخذ القرار في مثل هذه الظروف، سوف أغادر السودان مساء اليوم للعودة إلى  الصومال".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي والزمالك إلى مجموعات الأبطال بسهولة.. ووداع الرجاء أكبر المفاجآت
القاهرة - محمد البنهاوي




الرجاء 
أسدل  الستار على مباريات إياب دور الـ32 من منافسات دوري أبطال أفريقيا، ولم  يمر الأمر دون مفاجآت كبرى، كان أبرزها الوداع المبكر للرجاء المغربي  وتحوله لبطولة الكونفيدرالية.

وحجز 15 فريقا أماكنهم في دور  المجموعات، فيما علقت مباراة الهلال السوداني وأشانتي كوتوكو الغاني، بسبب  إصابات كورونا داخل صفوف الفريق الغاني، وإن كانت المؤشرات تقرب الهلال من  التأهل، خصوصا أنه سبق له الفوز في غانا ذهابًا بهدف نظيف.

ويرصد  في السطور التالية كواليس دور الـ32 من المسابقة الأبرز في القارة السمراء.

مفاجأة الرجاء

وأقيمت  مباريات إياب دور الـ32 على مدار اليومين الماضيين، وأسفرت عن تأهل كبار  القارة لدور المجموعات، فيما كانت المفاجأة الأكبر إقصاء الرجاء.

فالفريق  المغربي، حامل لقب البطولة في 3 مناسبات، لم يستفيد من تعادله من دون  أهداف ذهابًا مع الوافد الجديد على البطولة تونجيت السنغالي، ليكرر نفس  النتيجة إيابًا ويخسر بركلات الترجيح.

فيما حجز مواطنه الوداد  مقعدًا في دور المجموعات، بعدما تدارك خسارته ذهابًا بهدف أمام الملعب  المالي، وعاد ليفوز بثلاثية دون رد إيابًا، كان بطلها الليبي مؤيد اللافي  الذي سجل هدفين.

الثنائي المصري طرفي النهائي الأخير، حجزا مقعدين  في الدور المقبل، بعدما استفاد الزمالك من انسحاب فريق الغزالة بطل تشاد،  فيما واجه الأهلي منافس سهل وهو سونيديب بطل النيجر، واستطاع حامل اللقب  الفوز ذهابًا بهدف نظيف وإيابًا برباعية دون رد.

معاناة الترجي



الترجي  التونسي حامل اللقب 4 مرات، تأهل بشق الأنفس لدور المجموعات، رغم تعادله  سلبيًا في الذهاب مع أهلي بنغازي الليبي، لكنه عاد وحقق فوزًا صعبًا في  الأنفاس الأخيرة في مباراة الإياب بنتيجة (3-2)، والتي شهدت جدلا تحكيميا  كبيرا.

فيما ودع مواطنه الصفاقسي البطولة مبكرًا، رغم فوزه إيابًا  على مولودية الجزائر بهدف دون رد، لسابق خسارته بالجزائر (2-0)، ليعود  الفريق المولودية للظهور في دور المجموعات.

المولودية  لن يكون ممثل الجزائر الوحيد، بعدما تأهل شباب بلوزداد حيث اكتسح جورماهيا  الكيني، ذهابًا بسداسية دون رد، وإيابًا بنتيجة (2-1)، ليؤكد جدارته في  العودة لدور المجموعات بعد غياب 20 عامًا.

مازيمبي الكونغولي حامل  اللقب 5 مرات، سيتواجد كالعادة في المجموعات، بعد تخطيه عقبة بونجويدي  الجابوني، بالفوز خارج ملعبه بنتيجة (2-1)، ثم الفوز بملعبه بنفس النتيجة.

ولحق  بمازيمبي مواطنه فيتا كلوب حامل اللقب في نسخة 1973، حيث تخطى فريق يونج  بوفالويس من إي سواتيني، حيث تعادلا ذهابًا بنتيجة (2-2)، ثم فاز فيتا  إيابًا (4-1) في الكونغو الديمقراطية.

عبور المريخ



جنوب  أفريقيا حجزت مقعدين في دور المجموعات، حيث تأهل ماميلودي صن داونز، حامل  لقب نسخة 2016، بعد تفوقه على جوانينج جالاكسي من بوتسوانا بالفوز ذهابًا  بهدفين خارج ملعبه، ثم تكرار الفوز إيابًا (3-1) في جنوب أفريقيا.

وتأهل  كايزر تشيفز، لأول مرة لدوري المجموعات، على حساب بريميرو دي أوجوستو  الأنجولي، بالفوز (1-0) خارج ملعبه، بعد التعادل سلبيًا ذهابًا في جنوب  أفريقيا.

أما المريخ السوداني فتأهل على حساب خصم له تاريخ كبير وهو  أنييمبا النيجيري، بعد اكتساحه بثلاثية في السودان، ثم العودة من نيجيريا  بالخسارة بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد.

وتأهل بترو أتليتكو الأنجولي  بصعوبة بعد تجاوز نكانا الزامبي (2-1) بمجموع المباراتين، وهو ما فعله  حوريا الغيني الذي تجاوز راسينج كلوب أبيديجان الإيفواري بنفس النتيجة في  مجموع المباراتين.

كما تأهل سيمبا التنزاني رغم هزيمته ذهابًا أمام بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي بهدف، حيث استطاع اكتساح منافسه إيابًا برباعية دون رد.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الانضباط تواصل اجتماعها الأربعاء
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ عقدت لجنة  الانضباط المنتخبة في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA اجتماعاً عند الساعة  الثانية عشرة من ظهر الاربعاء 7 يناير 2021م، في مكاتب الاتحاد بالخرطوم2،  برئاسة مولانا محمد عوض حميدة، ونظرت اللجنة في بعض القضايا، وتقرر ان  تواصل اجتماعها يوم الاربعاء المقبل الذي يوافق 13 من الشهر الحالي..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


المفضلة  · ‏6‏ د  · 





بعثة المريخ تصل إلى مطار بورت هاركوت وحاليا تغادر إلى مدينة أبوجا ومن ثم ستتجه برحلة خاصة عبر طيران تاركو إلى الخرطوم


ويرافق بعثة المريخ سعادة سفير السودان بنيجيريا الأستاذ عمر الفاروق السنوسي إضافة للأستاذ مامون خليفة من السفارة












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

دراما "كورونا" باستاد الهلال.. سبورتاق يكشف التفاصيل الكاملة



أصدّر مراقب مباراة "الهلال" و "الأشاني كوتوكو" قراراً بتعليق قيام  الجولة؛ وإصدار قرار بشأنها مساء اليوم بعد مخاطبة "كاف".

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه سبورتاق، فإن نتيجة فحص "كورونا" أثارت أزمةً بين الناديين، بعد تأكيدها لسلبية 14 لاعباً و إيجابية 7 لاعبين وإختفاء نتيجة لاعب في صفوف الفريق الغاني.

وهو ما دفع "الأشانتي" للإحتجاج والتشكيك والإدعاء بعدم مطابقة أسماء التقرير الطبي مع أسماء اللاعبين في الجوازات.

وإضْطرَّ مراقب المباراة للإنتظار إلى حين البحث عن نتيجة الفحص المفقودة وهي التي تقرّر صلاحية خوض الفريق الغاني للمواجهة، إذ تحتوي بعثته على 22 لاعباً وتلزم اللائحة وجود 15 لاعباً لقيام المباراة، ليقرر أخيراً تعليق المباراة والبت في أمرها بعد مراسلة الإتحاد الافريقي.

وتحصل سبورتاق على أسماء اللاعبين المصابين بـ"كورونا" في صفوف "الأشانتي" وهم :  (الحارس فلكس انان - كريستوفر ناتي - فابيو غاما - لطيف انابيلا - كوامي ابوكو - وهاب آدمز - حبيب محمد).

وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق فإن قراراً متوقعاً بإعادة المسحة وقيام المباراة بعد 24 ساعة، أو إلغائها.

واشارت ذات المتابعات إلى أن نادي "الأشانتي" قدم إلتماساً رسمياً لـ "كاف" شاكياً فيما أسماه شذوذاً ساحقاً في نتائج فحص كورونا.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يهنئ سوداكال بتأهل المريخ ويتمنى التوفيق للأحمر بالمجموعات

أجرى البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، اتصالاً بالسيد آدم سوداكال رئيس نادي المريخ مهنئاً إياه بتأهل الأحمر إلى مرحلة المجموعات في رابطة الاندية الافريقية أبطال الدوري، من مجموع مباراتيه أمام انيمبا النيجيري، وتمنى شداد التوفيق للأحمر في دور المجموعات، وان يحقق النتائج الايجابية التي تسعد قاعدته العريضة، وان يكون ذلك دافع للعمل على دعم استقرار النادي، وذكر شداد ان إحراز المهاجم سيف الدين مالك (تيري) لـ(5) أهداف في دوري الأبطال أمر ايجابي متمنياً لنجم المنتخب الوطني ان يحصل على لقب الهداف في البطولة الافريقية الأولى العام الحالي، من جانبه شكر سوداكال شداد على الاهتمام والمبادرة، والمتابعة المستمرة، وأكد ان المريخ يسعى خلال الموسم الحالي إلى بلوغ المراحل المتقدمة في دوري الأبطال، وطموحهم لايقف عند حد دور المجموعات وحسب.. وكان المريخ قد انتصر على انيمبا ذهاباً بثلاثة أهداف دون رد، وخسر بهدفين مقابل هدف في آبا عصر الاربعاء 7 يناير 2021م، ليعود إلى دور المجموعات بعد ثلاث سنوات من الغياب ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفرق التي وصلت مجموعات ابطال افريقيا  




 الفرق المتاهله :- 


المريخ السوداني، الاهلي المصري، الزمالك المصري، الترجي التونسي، الوداد المغربي، مازيمبي الكنغولي،. كايزرشيف الجنوب افريقي، صن داونز جنوب افريقيا،  مولودية الجزائر، شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، بترو اتلتيكو الانجولي، تونغيث السنغالي، حوريا الغيني،  سيمبا التنزاني، فيتا كلوب الكنغولي.


 مستويات  القرعه :-


سيتم تقسيم الفرق لاربع مستويات بحسب النقاط التراكميه للسنوات السابقه  يتم بعدها إجراء قرعه وتقسيم الفرق لاربع مجموعات. 

* المستوي الاول 


الاهلي الترجي الوداد مازينبي


*المستوي الثاني

الزمالك فيتا كلوب حوريا  صن داونز 

*المستوي الثالث 

بيترو اتلتيكو سيمبا مولديه الجزائر الهلال 

* المستوي الرابع 

المريخ شباب بلوزداد كايزر شيف توغيث 


 مواعيد إجراء القرعه :- 


يتجري قرعه مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا يوم الجمعة الموافق 8.1.2021 في الساعة الخامسة مساء بتوقيت السودان. 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تعرف علي مواعيد مباريات مجموعات ابطال افريقيا 2021..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك فرسان نجم السعد



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحاصل في مباراة الهلال والإشانتي كالآتي :



انو فريق الاشانتي موجود ما سافر مصر كما أشيع
والشي الثاني :انو سوف يتم إعادة فحص للاعبين الظ§ النتيجتهم كانت موجبه إذا فعلا ثبتت مصابين بي كرونا بيتاهل الهلال مباشر حسب قانون الاتحاد الأفريقي
وإذا لم يثبت إصابتهم بكورونا أو هنالك اثنان كانت نتيجتهم سلبيه سوف تعاد المباراة
المصدر الرياضيه FM104









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يُخضع "هداف الأبطال" لفحوصات بالخرطوم

  إنضم مهاجم المريخ ومتصدر هدافي النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا  "سيف تيري" إلى قائمة المصابين بالفريق بعد العُنف الشديد الذي تعرض له في  مباراة الأمس أمام "أنيمبا" النيجيري.

 حيث تعرض "تيري" بحسب متابعات #سبورتاق إلى إصابة قوية بالكتف في الجزء الأخير من المباراة.

 وينتظر أن يقوم الجهاز الطبي بنادي "المريخ" برفقة الجهاز الإداري بإصطحاب  اللاعب لإجراء فحوصات وأخذ صورة لـ"الكتف"، فور وصول البعثة -المتوقع-  مساء اليوم لتشخيص حالته وتحديد العلاج الذي يحتاجه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك



عرق جبين ماكوفيد ناينتين 

*ولأن المريخ منبع الإبداع 
*كان هذا العنوان من بنات افكار الحبيب أحمد عوض 
*وأبدع الحبيب ود أم در حينما كتب 
*مهاجم الهلال استاك يقصي الأشانتي 
*خدمة يمين وعرق جبين 
*انيمبا كان أسطورة بالنسبة للإخوان الأهله 
*مرة أربعة هناك بوارغو 
*يوم قالوا بلوا ليهم الملعب 
*ومرة إتنين هنا في المقبرة 
*أصلو الأهلة ديل التقول بشجعوا ضب 
*أقل موية بلصقو 
*برغم كل ما حدث بنيجيريا 
*حدس ما حدس 
*تيري يسجل هدفه الرابع أفريقيا والشمس بره 
*قال ليك جمهور انيمبا لسه ما فتح كيس القورو 
*لقوها جوه الكيس 
*إنه تيري الذي إستكثر عليه البعض حتى مجرد دفاعنا عنه بالمحاكم كمناضل في المقام الأول 
*قبل ما يكون ولدنا 
*بطنا جابتك يا سيف الدين والله ما بتندم 
*وكان إخوة تيري في الميعاد 
*إنها نيجيريا التي نحبها 
*نحبها لأننا اقتلعنا منها مانديلا الذي ميزنا وقطع قلوب ناس قايلين روحهم ندا لنا 
*ولعلها بركات  الديمقراطية وأتباع القانون 
*المهم 
*برغم ما سمعناه 
*كان الزعيم في الميعاد 
*كفت بس 
*كوفيد لأ 
*كوفيد يشوف ناسو وين 
*ولعل انتقال الغربال للمقبرة كان خيرا كرهناه 
*الخير مشاركة ماكينة الأهداف تيري التيارة كأساسي 
*غايتو يا سوباط خدمتنا جنس خدمة 
*انسي بس 
*أيها الناس 
*ها هو المريخ 
*برغم معارك الخلاف والاختلاف 
*ووضع العراقيل 
*يمضي كالسيف في البطيخة 
*ممتاز تواليا 
*عربيا في السما 
*افريقيا التقط القفاز وتقدم كفت بدون كوفيد 
*وحتى الموسم الماضي أفريقيا
*لولا الدقسة الفنية 
*لمضى قطار الزعيم للأمام 
*لأنو كان غالب تلاتة صفر وباقي ست دقائق 
*ولا ديك يا ربي كانت عربيا ؟؟؟
*أيها الناس 
*الجايين بالكورونا ما بشبهونا 
*بشبهوا الكورونا 
*ما يشبهوها كيفن عاد موش جابتهم ؟
*أيها  الناس 
*اتحدنا بالأمس طيلة زمن المباراة 
*وحدنا الهدف 
*فتحقق هدفنا 
*وسنعود من جديد للتشتت 
*مباريات المريخ بقت زي صلاة الجمعة 
*نتلم 
*وبعد تنتهي ننتشر فرادى وجماعات 
*لنختلف من جديد 
*بس لو نقتنع إنو المريخ ده حق الجميع 
*ما كان اختلفنا بسبب وصاية أو سيطرة 
*وما كان اختلفنا على ديمقراطية أتتنا منقادة تزغرد فرحة بنا ولنا 
*مبروك سودان المريخ التأهل عرق جبين وخدمة يمين 
*قالوا الفرق الصاعدة المريخ السوداني والترجي من تونس وكورونا السودانية 
*لكن المجموعات مصلها باتع 
*أيها الناس 
*سمعتوا بالراديكالية ؟؟
*طيب سمعتوا بالسندكالية ؟
*ديل خلوهن 
*سمعتوا بالترامدكالية ؟
*الترامبدكالية هي اختصار لترمب وسوداكال 
*وهي طريقة غريبة شوية 
*الإتنين جابتهم الديمقراطية 
*ورافضين يمشو ولو بالديمقراطية الجابتهم ذاتها 
*ولكن في الآخر ملاواتهما بتبقى فرفرة مذبوح ساكت 
*لأن البقاء دنيويا للديمقراطية إلى أن يرث الله الأرض 
*أيها الناس 
*خلونا كحد أدنى نتفق على الالتفاف خلف الفريق 
*وما عدا ذلك إن شاء الله يفرزونا بالصور 
*مبرووووك للشفوت 
*أيها الناس
*المبدع فضل المولي أحمد من الجزيرة أم جواميس
*له اسهامات شعرية في وصف المريخ 
*سنوافيكم بها 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*بقت على لوحة فنية في كتاب تاريخ مقرر علينا ؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال احرقوا صورة الموناليزا وامسحوا دافنشي من ذاكرة الفنون ..وأهو عايشين 
وإلى لقاء






سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طاقم أفراد السفارة السودانية يستقبلون بعثة المريخ بأعلام السودان بمطار ابوجا ويقدمون التهانئ لبعثة المريخ الظافر ويقومون بتوزيع العصائر والحلويات على البعثة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

       *محاولات يائسة .. وبائسة*


الثلاثاء الخامس من يناير 2021

• البيانان الصادران من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ولجنة التطبيع الهلالية بخصوص معارضتهما لتجمع الإتحادات وأندية الدرجة الممتازة صادران في الأساس من داخل الإتحاد العام ، الذي تولى رئيسه تعيين لجنة السوباط بنفسه ، وسعى لإستغلال حاجة مجلس سوداكال إلى دعمه لتوظيفه في مناهضة التحالف الذي هز الأرض تحت قدميه..
• وضح من الصيغة الموحدة للبيانين أنهما صدرا من جهة واحدة ، دونتهما بطريقة تخلو من الذكاء ، لأنها استخدمت العبارات نفسها التي وردت في بيان دكتاتور الاتحاد ، الذي يعيش أسوأ  كوابيسه هذه الأيام ، ويعاني من حالة ضعف غير مسبوقة ، بعد أن شرعت الإتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة الممتازة في التحرك لإسقاطه ، والقضاء على دكتاتوريته وتخبطه وفساده المعلن.
• استشعر الدكتاتور الخطر فسارع إلى الإحتماء بمجلسي المريخ والهلال ، ناسياً أنهما لا يمتلكان شرعية تمكنهما من المشاركة في اي تصويت محتمل يستهدف سحب الثقة منه ، او تعليق عضويته في المجلس ، أو إحالته إلى لجنة الأخلاقيات بعد تكوينها من داخل الجمعية العمومية .
• مجلس الهلال معين بطريقة مخالفة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد ولا يحق له التصويت داخل الجمعية .
• ومجلس المريخ انتهت ولايته وفقد حقه في التصويت على اي قرار في جمعية الاتحاد العمومية.
• يجب على تجمع الاتحادات والأندية ان يسرع عمله ، ويعد الخطى نحو تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات ولجنة المراجعة والمطابقة بعد إجازة اللائحتين ، ليقفل الطريق على رئيس الإتحاد الذي تباهى في التلفزيون بأنه منع تكوين لجنة الأخلاقيات ، المنصوص عليها في المادة 63 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
• على تجمع الاتحادات وأندية الممتاز أن يسعى إلى عقد اجتماعاته داخل مباني الاتحاد ، لأن ذلك الأمر يعد حقاً أصيلاً له ، على اعتبار ان عضوية التجمع تمثل غالب عضوية الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد.
• بل إننا نتوقع من الإتحادات المحلية أن تنشئ رابطة تمثلها ، وتتبنى قضاياها ، مثلما ينبغي على الأندية ان تنشئ رابطة الأندية المحترفة المنصوص عليها في المادة (19) من النظام الأساسي ، لتعمل باستقلالية كاملة ، وفقاً لنظام أساسي متوافق مع النظاميين الأساسيين للفيفا والكاف ، وبعد إجازة لوائحها بواسطة مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .T. M

• كل تلك الخطوات ستأتي مسنودةً بالنظام الأساسي للاتحاد ، ولن يستطيع شداد ولا غيره منعها أو الحيلولة دون اكتمالها ، متى ما صح العزم عند الأندية للمحافظة على حقوقها ، بما في ذلك تنظيم بطولة الدوري ، وإدارة ملفات الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني للمسابقة الكروية الأولى في السودان.
• لن تخالف الأندية القانون ، ولن تأتي شيئاً فرياً إذا ما أقدمت على إنشاء تلك الرابطة ، ولها في ما يحدث في سبعة وعشرين إتحاداً إفريقياً أسوةً حسنة ، لأن نصف اتحادات القارة السمراء تمتلك روابط للأندية ، تنظم مسابقات الدوري ، وتمتلك حقوق الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني فيها.
• آن الآوان الإنعتاق من سلطة فرد يعمل بعقلية الهواية المتخلفة ، ويتوهم أنه محور الكون ، ويظن أنه مخول لحرمان الأندية والاتحادات المحلية من التلاقي لمناقشة هموم اللعبة.
• هذا الإداري الفاشل الفاسد يجب أن يجد من يوقفه عند حده ، ليلزمه باحترام القانون ، وعدم التعدي على حقوق الأعضاء و إلزامه بعدم هدر موارد الاتحاد ، ومحاسبته على فساده وتعديه على أموال الاتحاد بصرامة تتناسب مع قوة عينه وجرأته على المال العام.T. M

• يجب إلزامه برد أي مليم أخذه من الاتحاد بلا وجه حق.
• وينبغي على أعضاء الاتحاد إلزام زوجته بإعادة السيارة المملوكة للاتحاد إلى حظيرة الاتحاد ، بعد إنزالها منها بقوة القانون ، وإلزامها بسداد قيمة استقلالها لها على مدى أكثر من عشر سنوات.
• ويجب على أعضاء الاتحاد (من أندية واتحادات ) إلزام الرئيس الفاسد برد مبلغ العشرين ألف دولار من يد زوجته إلى خزينة الاتحاد على الفور ، مع محاسبته على تلك السقطة المدوية والفضيحة المجلجلة والسرقة الموثقة بصرامة ، تصل حرمانه من ممارسة اي نشاط يتصل بكرة القدم إلى الأبد ، ليلحق جوزيف سيب بلاتر ومحمد بن همام وميشيل بلاتيني وجاك وارنر وشيك بلايزر و أحمد أحمد وبقية لصوص كرة القدم في مزبلة التاريخ!
• هو مثلهم في الفساد ، بل أسوأ منهم في التعدي على أموال كرة القدم ، لأن جرأة المذكورين سابقاً على السرقة لم تصل حد تمكين الزوجات والحواريين من التمتع بأموال كرة القدم .T. M

• انتهى زمان الصمت على الفساد واستغلال اموال اللعبة في السفه والسرقة ، علماً ان هذه الدورة اماطت اللثام عن حقيقة شخصية كمال شداد ، الذي كان يدعي النزاهة ، ويتشدق بالحديث عن تشدده في حفظ المال العام، قبل ان تنكشف حقيقته على الملأ ، ويعلم الناس أن إهداره لأموال الاتحاد وصلت حد سداد فواتير الهاتف الشخصي وكلفة وقود وصيانة السيارة الشخصية والسيارة المخصصة للزوجة من اموال الاتحاد.
• ذاك بخلاف اخذ نثريات دولارية مزدوجة على سفريات خارجية مدفوعة القيمة بواسطة الفيفا والكاف ، والتغطية على فساد وسرقات المستشار الفاسد ، وحماية لصوص المال العام الذين ينهبون أموال الاتحاد بجرأة غريبة وعجيبة.
• دانت شمس الدكتاتور إلى مغيب ، وشارفت إمبراطوريته المبنية على التسلط والترهيب وسرقة المال العام على الانهيار .. ولن تنجيه محاولات الإحتماء بناديي القمة ، بعد ان بلغ السيل الزبى ، وفاحت روائح فساده لتملأ ساحة الاتحاد بالعفن!

آخر الحقائق   T. M


• لن تفلح مساعي الطاغية في منع الاتحادات المحلية وأندية الممتاز من الإجتماع لمناقشة قضاياها في الوقت الذي يناسبها .
• هي تمتلك كامل الحق في ان تجتمع حتى داخل مقر الاتحاد طالما أنها تتمتع بعضويته.
• تدخلات شداد السالبة امتدت إلى ملف النظام الأساسي للمريخ .
• أوعز لسوداكال بتقديم مسودة ثانية تزخر بالثغرات والمخالفات الفادحة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
• استجاب له سوداكال طمعاً في الحصول على دعمه.
• يكفي المسودة المثقوبة سوءاً ان تنص على احقية الوزارة بالتعيين في المريخ.
• لا نرى ما يستدعي التعجل في إرسال المسودة التي اعدتها اللجنة إلى الاتحاد او الفيفا.
• من الأفضل ان تعرض على مجتمع المريخ وأن يتم التشاور حولها قبل إقرارها بواسطة الاتحاد.
• قرأت مقالاً مغرضاً لأحد من يدعون الوسطية والحياد في الشأن القانوني بالمريخ ، حوى مغالطات وأكاذيب عديدة.T. M

• من قبل إسناد صياغة المسودة العبثية لفني موجات صوتية استكثر على لجنة غالبها من القانونيين أن تعد مسودة اولية للنظام الأساسي للمريخ.
• يدعي صاحبنا مع آخرين أنهم شاركوا في صياغة المسودة العبثية مع ان من تولى إعدادها لم يحفل بالوريقات التي قدموها له ورماها في سلة المهملات.
• قاتل الله الغرض.
• تترقب القاعدة الحمراء تحضيرات فرسانها لمباراة العبور في مدينة أبا النيجيرية.
• الزعيم قادر على العودة ببطاقة التأهل برغم قوة الخصم .
• مع ذلك الحذر واجب.
• احترام الخصم أول مداخل الترقي.
• إنييمبا غريق لا يخشى البلل.
• لا يمتلك ما يخسره ، لذلك نتوقع ان يندفع هجوماً بكل قوته.
• هدف أحمر ينتج من طلعة مرتدة كفيل بتشييع النيجيري إلى مثواه الأخير .
• هدف من المريخ يساوي أربعة أهداف لإنييمبا.T. M
• نتمنى من الفرنسي غوميز أن لا يركن إلى الدفاع كي يصعب مهمة النيجيريين.
• ونتوقع من فرسان الزعيم أن يسعدوا قواعدهم بانتصارٍ مؤزر.
• نخشى التحكيم لتمام علمنا بأن الأندية النيجيرية كثيراً ما تستميلهم كي يسهلوا  لها مهمتها.
• الأخطاء ممنوعة يا رفاق الأمير .
• نريد مشاهدة مريخ قوي يهزم التحكيم والتنجيم والألوف.
T. M

• آخر خبر : الدكتــــــــــــــــــاتور في الطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يشكر رئيس مجلس الشرف على مساهماته الكبيرة والقيمة



المكتب الإعلامي
يتقدم رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بالشكر لرئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي سعادة معالي الأستاذ أحمد طه التازي على مساهماته الكبيرة منذ توليه لرئاسة مجلس الشرف، وقدم رئيس المريخ الشكر لرئيس مجلس الشرف على تكفله بالطائرة الخاصة إضافة للحافز الكبير الذي قدمه للفريق بعد التأهل للمجموعات وتمنى رئيس النادي لرئيس مجلس الشرف السداد والنجاح في رئاسة مجلس الشرف المريخي مبيناً انه بذل مجهودات كبيرة مع النادي منذ تقلده لرئاسة مجلس الشرف المريخي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
نجمة نجمة الليل نعدو




□   الحمد لله عدد ما خلق، الحمد لله ملء ما خلق، الحمد لله عدد ما في السموات وما في الأرض، الحمد لله عدد ما أحصى كتابه، الحمد لله عدد كل شيء، الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً على هذا العبور المؤزّر والوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات من جديد بعد غياب دام لثلاث سنوات.

□  هو المريخ فلا عجب ولا إستغراب، مريخ يتحدّى الظروف ويقهر الغياب ويكسر أنف إنييمبا النيجيري وممارساته القبيحة، مريخ العزيمة والإصرار والإجتهاد والمثابرة مريخ صرع الأفيال وحجز مقعده في مجموعات الأبطال.

□  تفوّق المريخ على خصمه النيجيري بالمواجهات المباشرة وفارق الأهداف فعبر إلى مرحلة الكبار عنوة وإقتدار بعد أن أثبت لاعبو المريخ بأن العزيمة والإصرار متى ما كانا حاضرين فستكون النتيجة مثالية دون شك في نهاية المطاف.

□  كسبوا بالخرطوم بالثلاثة النظيفة وعادوا من أبا بالخسارة (1-2) بعد أن مارس الحكم البنيني كل أنواع التحيّز السافر لمساعدة المضيف على عبور المريخ ولكن هيهات مع تلك العزيمة وهذا الإصرار وتلك الروح التي ارتسمت على وجوه اللاعبين منذ مباراة أوتوهو الأولى.

□  حرموه من عجب والرشيد وبخيت خميس وطيفور وأبعدت الإصابة كل من الموهبة التش والمقاتل حمزة داؤود ومع ذلك أثبت لاعبو المريخ مقولة (المريخ بمن حضر) وأنجزوا وأسعدوا القاعدة بالتأهّل إلى مرحلة المجموعات.

□  هذا هو الوضع الطبيعي للفرقة الحمراء أن تكون ضمن الكبار لولا هنّات وعثرات الثلاث العجاف (2018) و (2019) و (2019-2020) ورغم التأهّل والعبور نتمنى أن يحكّم مجلس المريخ صوت العقل وينشد الإستقرار في النادي حتى يقدّم الفريق موسماً مثالياً بمرحلة المجموعات.

□  فالفريق بإجتهادات لاعبيه بلغ هذه المرحلة بعد أن فرض المجلس عليهم تعيين مدير فني قبل أولى مبارياته بالدور التمهيدي والذي لازال يعمل بدون مُعد بدني حتى اللحظة ومالم يوفّر المجلس معينات النجاح للفرنسي جوميز الذي وفّق كثيراً في قيادة المريخ لهذه المرحلة سيضيع إجتهاد اللاعبين سُدى.

□  تخوف الكثيرون من إنييمبا كان منطقياً للغاية بعد أن غادر الفريق ثلاث مرات على التوالي على أيدي أندية مغمورة وضعيفة كفيبرس الأوغندي وتاون شيب البوتسواني وشبيبة القبائل الجزائري.

□  ولكن إنييمبا لا يختلف كثيراً عن الأندية المذكورة لذلك تلافى المريخ سلبيات النسخ الثلاث الماضية وحقق مراده.

□  كتبنا في هذه المساحة مراراً وتكراراً أن إنييمبا (2003 و 2004) بقي منه الإسم فقط وأن الزعيم قادر بإذن الله على إقصائه والعبور إلى مرحلة المجموعات وقد كان.

□  حرص على عدم قبول الأهداف داخل أرضه وعمل للوصول إلى شباك خصمه خارج الديار.

□  بأمر التش وتيري ووجدي المريخ سجّل في مبارياته الأربع بدوري الأبطال وبأمر (منقذ النيل) وأمير الحسن وتمبش وكرنقو وبيبو شباك المريخ عذراء داخل الديار.

□  جددوا البي إن سبورت فالمريخ عاد إلى البنفسجية بأمر تيري القاطرة الهجومية والتحيّة لجميع نجوم المريخ دون إستئناء على هذا التأهّل.

□  ولكن نخص بالتحيّة والإشادة النجم سيف تيري الذي تفوّق على كل ظروفه خلال الفترة الماضية وأجاد وقاد المريخ إلى هذه المرحلة بإحرازه لخمسة أهداف تصدّر بها ترتيب هدافي المسابقة بالمشاركة مع مهاجم الصفاقصي التونسي (فراس شواط) الذي تدحرج فريقه إلى الكونفدرالية.

□  التجديد للسيف البتّار مطلب شعبي.

□ ولن ننسى دون شك (منقذ النيل) الذي تألّق بشدة وقدم مباراة بطول ودخل قلوب جماهير الأحمر من أوسع أبوابها.

□  العمل العمل هو شعار المرحلة المقبلة هيئوا الإستاد وتعاقدوا مع معد بدني وعالجوا المصابين فأول جولة في مرحلة المجموعات ستكون منتصف فبراير القادم.

□  الكاف عدّل مواعيد جولات المجموعات التي كان يفترض أن تنطلق في مارس لتبدأ في منتصف فبراير (12-13 فبراير الجولة الأولى) والجولة الثانية (23 فبراير) والثالثة في (6-5 مارس) والرابعة في (16 مارس) والخامسة (3-2 أبريل) والسادسة (9-10 أبريل).

□  تلك هى الخارطة ولا مجال لإنتظار الصدف خططوا وأدركوا كل ما ينقص الفريق منذ الآن.

□  القرعة ستكون بعد غدِ الجمعة في الواحدة ظهراً بتوقيت القاهرة والفرق المتأهّلة حتى الآن (المريخ والهلال – السودان) في حالة تأهّل الهلال، صن داونز وكايزر شيف (جنوب إفريقيا)، الأهلي الزمالك (مصر)، مازيمبي فيتا كلوب (الكونجو الديمقراطية)، مولودية الجزائر وشباب بلوزداد (الجزائر)، سيمبا (التنزاني)، حوريا (غينيا)، بيترو أتليتكو (أنجولا)، الوداد (المغرب)، الترجي (تونس)، تونغيث (السنغال).

□  خمسة دول لديها فريقين في المجموعات (السودان – مصر – جنوب إفريقيا – الجزائر – الكونجو).

□  غادر الأمل عطبرة مسابقة الكونفدرالية بعد الخسارة (0-2) أمام ساليتاس البوركيني.

□  حاجة أخيرة كده :: المريخ يضمن 550 ألف دولار بالعبور إلى المجموعات.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاغات في مجلس المريخ بسبب العضوية

  أفادت متابعات #سبورتاق أن عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ "علي أسد" خضع صباح  اليوم - الخميس، للتحري بقسم شرطة الدرجة الأولى، على خلفية بلاغ مقدم ضده  من أحد أعضاء المجلس يتهم فيه "أسد" بالإستيلاء على ملفات العضوية بالنادي  بالقوة.

 وكان "أسد" قد تسلّم "أمس" أمر تكليف بالحضور إلى القسم، حيث رافقه إبان  التحري كل من "محمد موسى الكندو" و"خالد أحمد المصطفى" من أعضاء المجلس.

 حيث أخطرَ "أسد" وأعضاء المجلس الذين رافقوه "المتحري" بأن القضايا الخاصة  بالشأن الرياضي وقرارات مجالس الإدارات لا يتم التقاضي فيها بأقسام الشرطة  أو النيابات وإنما يتم التقاضي بشأنها داخل المنظومة الرياضية.
  وحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن أعضاء مجلس "المريخ" دعموا إفاداتهم  بقانون الشباب والرياضة والأنظمة الأساسية لـ"المريخ" و"الإتحاد السوداني"،  إلى جانب لوائح وقوانين الإتحاد الدولي التي تُثبت أن "الفيفا" يحظر حل  تلك القضايا خارج نطاق المنظومة الرياضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*الكبده بتاعة اليوم يا مهدي ، ارح قبل ما تبرد
                        	*

----------

